# Anyone have a PIC of a 1970 Audi Super 90?



## Gigger (Jan 1, 2002)

Theres one comming up at a tow auction and Audi wourld only goes back to 1980.I dont think I've ever seen one.Are
they carbed?4 banger? I like old cars and the lucky ones like me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Anyone have a PIC of a 1970 Audi Super 90? (Gigger)*

For info on this car and other, newer Audis (including the vast racing models) at http://www.audistory.com a really great website! Also have a look at http://super90.cjb.net/ (unfortenately not in English, but many pics there).
This is a US-spec Audi Super 90 fotoraphed at Monterey in 99.
















Audi 90 Variant


----------



## Gigger (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: Anyone have a PIC of a 1970 Audi Super 90? (PerL)*

Cool,Thanks .Ya never know what shape there in unless ya go but I'm pretty shure it wont look as good as that one.
Thanks Again,you or your partner helped me before.


----------

